# Rhubarbs babies....



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rhubarb certainly knows how to give me a few more grey hairs! Her 3 babies arrived on the 17th of March (day 65). She kept us waiting all day and decided that 11pm was a good time. As seems to be the way with all our litters she thought having them on my sons bed was the best place. The first kitten was born quickly a cream boy and then about a three hour gap before she finally had the other two a massive red boy and a black girl within about 5 minutes of each other. It was quite stressful and traumatic as she had a job to push out the big boy.

For the first week all seemed well and she has been very protective over them and has only recently been confident about us handling them (she is lower in the hierarchy of our 'pride' and so not as confident as the alphas) but she has been happy and proud. Things started to go awry though about 3 or 4 days ago when I noticed that the little black girl was not really gaining weight and seemed to be being pushed out. However we persevered and kept putting her to the nipple. By Friday it was clear things were not quite right and that she was becoming weaker and less responsive  Unfortunately Rhubarb has had some problems with her milk supply and only a couple of the teats have been functioning properly and the vet has said she may have mild mastitis. The difficulty being they can't treat with antibiotics unless we remove the kittens so at the moment on their advice we are just regularly checking the milk to ensure it is still ok which it is and hoping that she can sustain the two big kittens on the milk she has. Alternatively we could hand rear them all or try and put them with Tully however her kittens are almost 11 weeks old and although she is still feeding them and would be more than obliging to take another litter it doesn't seem fair to her. So we are playing a wait and see game. Anyway in the meantime we have been bottle feeding the black girl and she is much stronger than Friday and taking around 5-7ml every 3-4 hrs so fingers crossed. She is still with her brothers and Rhubarb and Rhubarb seems happy to continue to wash and clean her.

They are 12 days old today. The little black one is only just over 200g. The cream boy is 330 and the red boy 400g! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Well done Rhubarb - what beautiful babies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They do like to add to the grey hairs don't they  Well done Rhubarb - that red boy is going to be a monster  and well done to you too Chloe for keeping the little black one going.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well done Rhubarb! Gosh the boys are massive for 12 days old


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful kittens and mummy is so pretty.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely little ones

Both times my girls have had mastitis (on ab's) the kittens have remained with them, kept the milk flowing and all was fine.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I would ask your vet again , my girl got mastitis 24hrs after kits , she was on AB for 10 days , no problems at all with her or the kittens.. Think it was noroclav


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Can use synulox with the kittens? Im sure you can? Im sure I have had that before (long time ago now!) Also the mum with the 11week old kittens will have different milk as it changes as the kittens get old different amount of fat etc, so Im not sure if you can put them with her? Although its probably better than hand rearing, can anyone confirm this? Love the reds!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> Can use synulox with the kittens? Im sure you can? Im sure I have had that before (long time ago now!) Also the mum with the 11week old kittens will have different milk as it changes as the kittens get old different amount of fat etc, so Im not sure if you can put them with her? Although its probably better than hand rearing, can anyone confirm this? Love the reds!


There is no problem giving mum synulox while nursing kittens at any age ... Vets give it to little ones . I have had 2 nursing queens on it , no problems at all mastitis cleared up quick and no Sicky kits ...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww beautiful , best wishes for all of them , would love to see more pics as they grow up , well done xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

<3 I love them already!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have also used Synulox on kittens and lactating queens, all was fine.

The milk from the 11 week litter wont be suitable for newborns as the milk is different, so yes TB you are correct.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> <3 I love them already!


Ooohhhh are you new mummy to Rhubarbs babies ??


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Ooohhhh are you new mummy to Rhubarbs babies ??


Maybe  ...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> I have also used Synulox on kittens and lactating queens, all was fine.
> 
> The milk from the 11 week litter wont be suitable for newborns as the milk is different, so yes TB you are correct.


Ah thanks! So interesting!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> I would ask your vet again , my girl got mastitis 24hrs after kits , she was on AB for 10 days , no problems at all with her or the kittens.. Think it was noroclav


Pasha was on Noroclav after her c. section and no problem with milk for baby :thumbup1:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> Maybe  ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Perfect


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kittens are two weeks old today! Thanks for all the info. I have got an appointment with the vet this afternoon but to be honest Rhubarbs milk has pretty much completely dried up now so have had to commence bottle feeding all three. The little black girl who was really weak actually seems quite a bit stronger now and is rooting but Rubes just hasn't got anything. Haven't got anyone else with younger kittens to try so will have to carry on for now. The cream boy is a pain though and just doesn't want to latch on to the bottle despite all my methods so takes forever to feed him. Hopefully he might get the hang of it soon!

Not sure how patient my work is going to be, have taken this week as leave but full time work and 3hr feeds are not a good mix!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh no poor Rhubard, and poor babies. Hoping they are all ok! 

Just take them to work with you


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

yes they seem to be doing ok. The big red one is so fat and enormous. he was sat in the box earlier like a 4 week old kitten not a 2 week old!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

No wonder Rhubarb has dried up, the red boy has stolen all her milk!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> No wonder Rhubarb has dried up, the red boy has stolen all her milk!


He is really cute though  Last year Rhubarbs mum Chilli had two massive red boys that were like him, they were so roly poly, poor little Yoda was teeny tiny next to them but she still used to fight them off for the good spot


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

So sorry that you are having to hand feed.....I saw a video on Youtube of a woman feeding puppies with a small piece of make up sponge instead of a bottle....would that help at all?


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Chloe how are things going ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Chloe, if you need me let me know, my queen's kittens are 3 weeks old and mum weaned them already so have a foster girl if you need her.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Chloe, if you need me let me know, my queen's kittens are 3 weeks old and mum weaned them already so have a foster girl if you need her.


Aww thanks for the offer hun. I think we are doing ok. They are 3 1/2 weeks now and just starting to get them onto solid food now. The big red boy is quite keen although the other two are not as interested. taking the bottles fine now though 20-30ml in a feed and feeding four hourly. Only problem at the moment is the cream boy has got a eye infection  Vet has recommended camomile tea for bathing the eyes.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi chloe i used eyebright (herb infusion on ankhie's eyes when he had an irritation /swollen /weepy eye and cleared up within a few days , not sure if infected though - he did have a slight creamy discharge , good article here >http://spiritdetox.com/herbal-eyewash-recipe-natural-eye-rinse-pets-humans/

i havent tried golden seal for myself or animals yet but has be known to have amazing healing properties , i havent heard of n eye bath of camomile but it makes sense , it is very soothing , best wishes


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> hi chloe i used eyebright (herb infusion on ankhie's eyes when he had an irritation /swollen /weepy eye and cleared up within a few days , not sure if infected though - he did have a slight creamy discharge , good article here >Herbal Eyewash Recipe
> 
> i havent tried golden seal for myself or animals yet but has be known to have amazing healing properties , i havent heard of n eye bath of camomile but it makes sense , it is very soothing , best wishes


Thanks I'll have a look into those. he is doing better today and had his eyes open before I bathed them which is great. They are becoming real cheeky little monkeys now. Red is now over 500g and the other two over 400g


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

9 and a half weeks and counting!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

It will fly by JP3 , the waiting / wanting seems to go on forever , then before you know it you will have your babies  snuggled up on your lap ..... Swinging off your curtains , leaping on your tables , drag racing on your sofa , wrecking you nice bedding , generally making themselves at home lol ... It is worth every minute of the wait , you will not regret the joy they bring  So 9.5 wks before chaos begins and your life & home will change forever


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm just stupidly excited already! I bet you can't wait to get your hands on Cromwell (he is yours isn't he?)

My OH won't let me buy anything until June! How unfair is that!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

The cream boy enjoying his bottle earlier 







[/URL][/IMG]

....and Gizmo coming to investigate him 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

JP3 ....  scrummy x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

tincan said:


> JP3 ....  scrummy x


 I heard you had a sneaky peak! Hope Cromwell is settling in well!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I did JP3  he is a gorgeous deep red gonna be a stunning boy his coat will come into its own as he grows .... I think he's a Hamish ! .... Names are always a problem but sometimes , something just pops up and sticks ... are you scoring off the days


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kittens are doing well and so cute. Red is now getting on for nearly 600g! He is eating off my hand but only my hand not the dish and he insists on trying to suck the food up and yet chews the bottle so who knows lol. Interestingly he has also in the last few days started suckling from Rhubarb again, not sure if he gets anything but still. Feeding him RC babycat mousse at the moment just to get them started. Other two are not interested in the food which is a pain especially as they too insist on chewing the bottles. Wondering whether to space the feeds longer to see if they will get hungry enough to try it as they are currently still on 4 hour bottle feeds. x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_my goodness they look so fluffy, beautiful,:001_wub::001_tt1:_


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Cute fluffy things! You are so lucky; )


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I keep staring at the pictures and videos, they are so scrummy  I can't wait to get them! 

I quite like Hamish! I also like Henry for the red boy, it's the cream boy I am struggling with a name for. I'm sure it will come to me  

Chloe, you make gorgeous baby kittens


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well Rhubarbs babies are now 7 weeks old. The last few weeks have been a challenge to say the least lol. But they are doing fabulously well. They have gone from two hourly feeds in the beginning to 3,4 and now 5 hourly. Dante (red) is now around 850g and is eating well. He doesn't really want his bottles anymore, he will take about 10mls a couple of times a day but other than that just wants food! 

Virgil (cream) is around 750g now and is lovely. He had a bit of a nasty eye infection likely due to him being susceptible to infection from being handreared but is doing fine now. He is enjoying his food and still enjoys his bottles bless him. He has only recently started eating out of the dish, previously he would only eat out of my hand.

Blackberry is super cute. I would have loved to have kept her but as a compromise she is going to live with my parents in law. She has been the hardest work. She was the first we had to start bottle feeding when she had almost died. Even Rhubarb had thrown her out because she didn't think she would survive  But she fought back since I picked her cold and lifeless body off the floor and held her to warm her and cried expecting her to pass away at any second  She is a super fluffy little terror now. She is always into mischief but everyone who meets her adores her. She has been a nightmare to wean but finally on Friday started to try a tiny bit of food and has gone from strength to strength in the last few days eating out of my hand. And finally today she ate from the dish 

They are all great and full of beans. JP3 is going to have her hands full with Dante and Virgil x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

And I can't wait!!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics. 

Glad everything is ok.

Love how MC's go through a really scruffy stage. 

I remember when I went to see Henry when he was about 7 weeks old, he looked really scruffy too. Went to see him a couple of weeks later and his coat was totally different.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> And I can't wait!!!


A red and a cream, :yikes::yikes::crazy::crazy::crazy:

I look forward to hearing all the trouble they cause.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You've done wonders with them. Gorgeous gorgeous babies


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful babies :001_wub: :001_wub:

Blackberry is my favourite :001_wub:  



PetloverJo said:


> Lovely pics.
> 
> Glad everything is ok.
> 
> ...


I don't think Roman has ever got passed that stage   he's the scruffiest Coonie I've ever known   he's my Tatty Teddy and I love him to bits :001_wub:


----------

